# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum > Islamic Forum >  Top 10 Unbelivable Balance Stones around the world.

## *charisma*

Earth is one of the most unstable planet in our solar system. Earthquake, volcanoes, Hurricane, storm, rain, and sun change the face of our planet since thousand of years ago. Amazingly, above our planet activities there are some huge stones that can keep its inertial stability between the relentless force of gravity of the earth and the sky. Here`s Top 10 Unbelievable Balance Stones in the world. These stones are real. No camera trick involved

1.Balanced Rock Colorado



Balanced Rock Colorado

Same as the name, this rock stays at the Garden of Gods near Pike`s Peak at the  Colorado springs, Colorado. The rock stands over a paved access public road and The rock is located around beautiful landscape. Hopefully, no earthquake will shake the tiny foundation beneath it

2. Balancing Rock, Digby, Nova Scotia, Canada



Balancing Rock, Digby, Nova Scotia

This rock is a 30 feet high horizontal columnar basalt at the Nova Scotia, Canada. What make the balancing rock amazing, around 50% of the rock column stands over the air.

If the stone is man made, can you imagine how difficult is to find the precise calculation to stand the huge rock at the edge of cliff for hundreds of years against storms,rain, and winds?

3. Idol Rock, Brimham Moor, North Yorkshire, UK

Idol Rock

Idol rock is a family of several balance rocks that scatter around 50- acre of Brimham Moor area, North York shire, UK. Idol rock is around 200 tonnes and it is only supported by a smaller pyramidal stone. It is unbelievable and outstanding. The small pyramidal stone carries huge pressure from Idol rock and balances the odd shape stone flawlessly.

Another family of Idol rocks are The Sphinx, The Watchdog, The Camel, The Turtle, and The Dancing Bear. All these strange , amazing, and huge balanced stone can be found at Nidderdale Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty. It is free to enter

4. El Torcal de Antequera, Andalucia, Spain



El Torcal de Antequera

El Torcal de Antequera is karst stone towers of terrace limestone rock with horizontal weathering patterns.It is tall, old and stable.Wind, rain and sun have evolved the stone become flapjack stacks that attracts many people every year. Although it is strong and balance, Climbing the rock is not recommendable.

5. Kjeragbolten, Norway

Kjeragbolten

Kjeragbolten or Kjerag Boulder is a 5 square meters (roughly 15 sq ft) rock that is stuck between 2 gigantic wall of Kjerag mountain. The rock is trapped above 1,000 meters air for thousand of years. It is safe to stand above the Boulder. The only thing to remember is Don’t look down when you ride it

6. Peyro Clabado, Sidobre, France


Peyro Clabado, Sidobre, France

Peyro Clabado or Nailed Rock is located at Languedoc, France. It is eroded granite boulders and rock formations that is left by 300 million years activity of Old mountain that formed western Europe. One of the balance rock is 780 tons weight .One day, around one millennium to the future,  the Peyro Clabado will just  sand and sediment. Before that time, Don’t miss a chance to visit this object

7.. Mushroom Rocks, Kansas, USA


Mushroom Rocks, Kansas, USA

The Rocks can be found in  Mushroom Rock State Park, at the Smoky Hills region of Kansas. The  Mushroom Rock State Park is only 5 acres and it saves old mushroom balancing rocks that are already here since the time of Dinosaurs. The size of the balancing rock is different. One of them is so big so that it looks like a hookah-smoking caterpillar in the movie Alice of the wonderland. Mushroom Rocks of  Kansas is still working now and when the job completed, we wont find any mushroom rock again here. Before too late, make a schedule to visit it

8. Chiremba Balancing Rocks, Epworth, Zimbabwe



Chiremba Balancing Rocks

Chiremba Balancing Rocks are typical weathered boulders balancing rock same as what on Sidore-France. It was carved by winds and weather since millions of years before it looks like what we know today.

Chiremba Balancing Rocks is located only few miles from Zimbabwe`s capitol or Southeast of Harare.

9. Mexican Hat Rock, Utah, USA


Mexican Hat Rock

From Distance, the rock is like a sombrero cap of Mexico. Mexican Hat Rock is the only balance rock that is located outside Monument Valley of south-central San Juan County, Utah. This rock is 60-foot wide and 12-foot thick. It is a red sandstone rock that is still under construction. Soon or later, the balancing cap rock below the Mexican hat  is completely eroded. Climb and standing over the stone fasten the erosion actually.

10. The Steady Hand Of Man

The Steady Hand Of Man

This balancing rocks is the creation of ,an artist, Daliel Leite. He got inspiration from the balancing stone object around the world and he tried to make his own balancing stone in a small scale. He only know small information of art of balancing rock and he applied it on this rocks. It is unknown whether the rocks tumbling down  seconds after it was photographed or not.

----------

